# Photoshoot with Miss El Paso 2008



## Erik McCormick

Here is a shoot I did for the reigning Miss El Paso.

































All of these shot with a Nikon D700 and Sigma 70-200 lens.  Last one was shot with a Nikkor 50mm f/1.8.  Thanks for looking!


----------



## ekool

Wow, I like!


----------



## Stranger

#5 is my favorite.. Stunning shot and she is very beautiful

were the outdoor ones natural lighting?


----------



## Big Mike

That is one very pretty girl...and the photos show that very well.


----------



## ChrisF79

HOw did you get the effect of the spots in shot #4?


----------



## stsinner

I'll be in my study.


----------



## Erik McCormick

Thanks for the comments!  She is a very pretty girl which made the shoot easy.  Not a bad angle on her.  All the shots were taken with existing light (natural light outside and available light inside from incandescent bulbs).  The spots on the fourth are just lens flare.  I had her back to the sun, shot at a low angle and got the sun partly in the shot.  Although I didn't use reflectors, I did lighten her up while keeping the background the same exposure in post processing.


----------



## LeSueur24

I really, really like the last shot. The whole combination of the chair colors with the wall colors gives it sort of an artsy look and then the model turns it into a really nice portrait.


----------



## Ls3D

Total babe, great work... it is kinda hard to see the work at first, but the thin DOF, composition, color palette - all top notch! :thumbup:

2nd to the last,...  pink on pink on pinkish!

-Shea


----------



## kundalini

I'll admit it........ the next to last shot made me want to visit another website for the next 3 to 5 minutes.  

All good Erik.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Shannon Leigh Studios

She is just stunning!! Great captures!


----------



## LynziMarie

She's gorgeous!!
Amazing stuff!!


----------



## jlykins

All natural light on the second to last shot? I would have swore that you used a grid/snoot/spot of some sort above the camera along with the main light to the camera right... Great great shots!


----------



## Iron Flatline

Great work. I was a little unsure about the coloring of the last shot, but at closer inspection it seems correct, there'S simply a lot of greenish brown in the image. It seems a little soft at the face.


----------



## NJMAN

This thread commands attention.  Wow, what a beautiful model, and exceptional job capturing her beauty.  She oozes class and glamour!  What a treat to view these shots.  Well done. :thumbup:

NJ


----------



## Shannon Leigh Studios

I think I just saw her on the news. Is her name Laura Zeniga? She's been arrested with her boyfriend for drug trafficking in Mexico & has lost her crown. I hope its not her but it looked exactly like her!!


----------



## AMM

Your shots is so nice ..
I like the shot in #2
and I like the color in the last one ..

nice work dude


----------



## kanmai

Wonderfull work..! Great Shots.......


----------



## Erik McCormick

Shannon Leigh Studios said:


> I think I just saw her on the news. Is her name Laura Zeniga? She's been arrested with her boyfriend for drug trafficking in Mexico & has lost her crown. I hope its not her but it looked exactly like her!!




No, this is not her.  The one you are referring to is like Miss Mexico or something.  This is Miss El Paso who would compete for Miss Texas, then Miss USA, etc.  This girls name is Lorena.


----------



## craig

Strong work. Good job on getting such a huge client. This work will get you noticed!!!!!!

Love & Bass


----------



## craig

Shannon Leigh Studios said:


> I think I just saw her on the news. Is her name Laura Zeniga? She's been arrested with her boyfriend for drug trafficking in Mexico & has lost her crown. I hope its not her but it looked exactly like her!!



Get the facts straight. Here say is very damaging in this industry.

Busted! Taking Down Miss Hispanic America - TIME

Love & Bass


----------



## TAGMAN

Uh uh uh uh duh uh Oh my god!! She is so beautiful :heart::heart:
Great shots. I love #1. Oh well, gotta go. She told me to go jump 
off a bridge.


----------



## Shannon Leigh Studios

Oh, Im so glad its not her! I was trying to get my facts straight & thats why I asked the question. I in no way was stating this as fact. BEAUTIFUL WORK!!!:thumbup:


----------



## ragecza

Brilliant pics of a beautiful girl. I like them.


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom

These are awesome.  You obviously know what you are doign so you don't need my advice but the only thing I think reflectors are  a better way to do it than post processing are for the awesome catchlights they caturally leave in the eyes.  They really bring a photos to life sometimes and that second to last one is gorgeous but may be even more stunning with some catchlights, and the fingertip thing probably only bothers me cause I'm ridiculous when it comes to chopping in crops.    These are excellent I LOVE the last one!


----------



## Terri Walsh

Beautiful!!


----------



## Sarah23

beautiful work!


----------



## chadsdphoto

:thumbup: Very nicely done! I don't shoot much of this type of thing, but I can recognize good quality work when I see it.


----------

